# XeniumICE by NeMesiS



## NeMesiS (Feb 12, 2020)

When I first thought about doing this I never expected it would come together...
None of this would have been possible without *Ryzee119*'s work on the CPLD firmware!
Original thread: http://www.emuxtras.net/forum/viewtopic.php?f=187&t=6714






Quick demonstration of adding bios from a USB device, dimming feature and full RGB front panel and controller ports.



NOTE: Due to poor lighting it is difficult to distinguish between some colors: "Green and Amber", "Cyan and White"...


*About the XeniumICE*

This is a full reproduction of the Original XeniumICE which has not been manufactured since 2006,
there have been many improvements made to the design whilst maintaining the original profile and layout.
The XeniumICE isn't just a simple mod-chip but has a dedicated operating system "XeniumOS v2.3.1"
which can be used to revive dead consoles with the use of eeprom and disk tool features.

*Features Include:*

    - Install up to 4 different bioses at the same time.
    - Quick-Solder and Pin Header Install Methods
    - Dual SPI port for unlimited future add-ons.
    - Compatible with all versions of original Xbox consoles.
    - Full RGB Status/Bank LED
    - Hardware protected Emergency Recovery System.
    - Inbuilt Flash system via OS or Web Browser.
    - Minimal stress is applied to the D0 line by only pulsing D0 at reset time, all other times the D0 is left free..
    - Small compact design with no complicated forced extras for the unit to function.


*Sales/Pre-Orders*

I've been giving everyone a *10% discount* (excluding shipping) for those who buy direct via PayPal!

Standard Xenium Bundle: $60 AUD + Shipping
Massive Xenium Bundle: $100 AUD + Shipping

For sales and general inquiries contact me at: *[email protected]*


*Shipping*

*Local postage within Australia:*

Mailing Box - Standard Postage = $8.95 AUD
Mailing Box - Express Postage = $11.95 AUD


*International shipping from Australia:*

*Warning:* Due to the current crisis some parcels have been taking around 4 to 5 weeks to arrive!

Shipping to the USA\Canada:
Mailing Box - Standard Shipping = $24.00 AUD
Mailing Box - DHL Express Shipping = $35.00 AUD

Shipping to the UK\Europe:
Mailing Box - Standard Shipping: $28.20 AUD
Mailing Box - DHL Express Shipping: $40.00 AUD

Link: AusPost Tracking

* Prices may vary depending on international exchange rates.


*Known Issues*

Links to *Ryzee119's GitHub in regards to known issues...

XeniumOS hangs without DVD drive (Ryzee119)
XeniumOS graphical issue on v1.6 Xboxes (Ryzee119)


Downloads

R1.2 - Xenium Essentials (NeMesiS)
R1.2 - Xenium Dashpack (NeMesiS)
R1.2 - Xenium Installer (NeMesiS)


Video Tutorials

R1.2 - Xenium Essentials (NeMesiS)
R1.2 - Xenium Dashpack (NeMesiS)
R1.2 - Xenium Installer (NeMesiS)


Written Tutorials

R1.1 - Introducing The XeniumICE (NeMesiS)
R1.1 - Version Identification Guide (NeMesiS)
R1.1 - Console Disassembly Guide (NeMesiS)
R1.1 - Quick Solder Install Guide (NeMesiS)
R1.1 - Pin Header Install Guide (NeMesiS)
R1.1 - RGB Install Guide (NeMesiS)
R1.1 - General Maintenance Guide (NeMesiS)
R1.1 - XeniumOS User Guide (NeMesiS)

Other - BIOS Variants and Features (Reddit)


Availability

20+ Xenium Standard Bundles
20+ Xenium Massive Bundles


Xenium Bundles

The below bundles include everything one would need for a complete installation,
A basic 30 to 40 watt soldering iron should be more than enough for the job.
The RGB controller ports require some cutting, I would really recommend a cheap
Dremel knock off from your local hardware store with a cutting wheel/blade...


Xenium Standard Bundle






1x Xenium ClassicICE Modchip (Blue Only)
1x XeniumUSB Adapter (Blue Only)
2x XeniumLPC Rebuild (Green Only)
1x XeniumDEM *Prototype (Green Only)
1x Large "Xenium" Sticker (White Only)
1x Small "Xenium" Sticker (White Only)
1x Replacement ClockCap (Nichicon)
1x 2x6pin Male Pin Header (Black Only)
2x SH 2pin 100mm "DIY" Cables


Xenium Massive Bundle






1x Xenium ClassicICE Modchip (Blue Only)
1x XeniumRGB Front Panel (Blue Only)
2x XeniumRGB Controller Ports (Blue Only)
2x XeniumUSB Adapter (Blue Only)
2x XeniumLPC Rebuild (Green Only)
1x XeniumDEM *Prototype (Green Only)
2x Large "Xenium" Sticker (White Only)
2x Small "Xenium" Sticker (White Only)
1x Replacement ClockCap (Nichicon)
1x 2x6pin Male Pin Header (Black Only)
1x SH 10pin 300mm Custom Cable (White Only)
1x SH 6pin to PHD 10pin Custom Cable (White Only)
2x SH 2pin 100mm "DIY" Cables
2x SH 4pin 100mm "DIY" Cables
2x 150mm Lengths of Kynar Wire


Accessories

XeniumRGB

Is a set of modules for RGB lighting with the aim of an easy install, consisting of a RGB front panel and two RGB controller port modules.
The colors can be changed between Red, Green, Amber, Blue, Purple, Teal, White or completely turned off...
XeniumRGB also supports a dimming feature which can be controlled via XBMC or set to always bright with the attached switch.
The front panel also acts as a breakout board for the RGB controller ports modules and other future mods.
The RGB controller port modules are design to be directly soldered to the shielding after cutting away the rear section.
The overall design makes for a very clean installation...

RGB Front Panel (Front)






RGB Controller Ports (Pair)







XeniumUSB

Is a cable-less alternative to convert your Original Xbox controller port into a USB port.
This will enable you to use a mouse and keyboard with dashboards such as XBMC as well as
being able to flash the XeniumICE mod-chip directly from a FAT32 formatted pen-drive.
The adapter can also be used with a FATX formatted pen-drive for either soft-modding or TSOP flashing.
Please note you can not use an external hard drive like you can with modern Xbox consoles!







XeniumLPC

Are a pair of LPC rebuild modules, one for console versions 1.0 to 1.5 which is optional
and the larger of the two modules is for the v1.6 consoles which makes installation much easier.







Original Comparison









*


----------



## FAST6191 (Feb 12, 2020)

While I am content enough with softmods for most things it is nice to see hardmods reasonably available again.


----------



## MrCokeacola (Feb 16, 2020)

These look to be some very nice and premium looking mod chips. Wish you guys the best.


----------



## NeMesiS (Feb 17, 2020)

Thanks guys, I've had alotta positive feedback from the various sites I've posted on.


----------



## thewolftakeover (Feb 18, 2020)

NICE!


----------



## NeMesiS (Feb 29, 2020)

*Revision 1.1 Xenium Guides*

UPDATE: Here are some guides I've put together...

R1.1 - Version Identification Guide (NeMesiS)
R1.1 - Console Disassembly Guide (NeMesiS)
R1.1 - Quick Solder Install Guide (NeMesiS)
R1.1 - Pin Header Install Guide (NeMesiS)
R1.1 - RGB Install Guide (NeMesiS)


----------



## NeMesiS (Mar 20, 2020)

There been a number of updates including tutorials, downloads, cheaper shipping, demo videos and more...

Please checkout the main thread over at EmuXtras!

https://www.emuxtras.net/forum/viewtopic.php?f=187&t=6786

I'll have to post some updates on this thread when I get the chance...


----------



## NeMesiS (Jun 7, 2020)

Thread has been updated!


----------



## NeMesiS (Jun 30, 2020)

*Thread Update*

Here a number of links for downloads, written and video tutorials...

For all the most recent developments be sure to check out my primary thread:

https://www.emuxtras.net/forum/viewtopic.php?f=187&t=6786



*Downloads*

R1.2 - Xenium Essentials (NeMesiS)
R1.2 - Xenium Dashpack (NeMesiS)
R1.2 - Xenium Installer (NeMesiS)


*Video Tutorials*

R1.2 - Xenium Essentials (NeMesiS)
R1.2 - Xenium Dashpack (NeMesiS)
R1.2 - Xenium Installer (NeMesiS)


*Written Tutorials*

R1.1 - Introducing The XeniumICE (NeMesiS)
R1.1 - Version Identification Guide (NeMesiS)
R1.1 - Console Disassembly Guide (NeMesiS)
R1.1 - Quick Solder Install Guide (NeMesiS)
R1.1 - Pin Header Install Guide (NeMesiS)
R1.1 - RGB Install Guide (NeMesiS)
R1.1 - General Maintenance Guide (NeMesiS)
R1.1 - XeniumOS User Guide (NeMesiS)

Other - BIOS Variants and Features (Reddit)


----------



## NeMesiS (Jul 1, 2020)

*Limited U.S. Stock Now Available!*







*Status:* *Available*

I've sent a small batch of Xenium Massive Bundles to a good friend in the U.S.
who was kind enough to offer assistance in distribution by holding stock for me.

The following offer is for the United States only as shipping to Canada is too expensive,
It's actually cheaper for me to ship to Canada by DHL Express from Australia!


*Sales/Orders*

*Xenium Massive Bundle =* $80 USD (inc. Shipping)

For all enquiries please email: *[email protected]*


----------

